# Fun Topic



## skirel (Feb 11, 2008)

So imagine that you could build any kind of stable you wanted and money is no object. What kind of fun/unusual stuff would you add? Get creative! What would really make your life and horses' lives easier?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I wouldn't have anything overly odd. 

I would have a 10 stall barn, a wash bay, a huge tack room, a feed room, attached riding arena and above would be where I lived that way I could just walk down the stairs and see my babes.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

i'd like a starbucks please...


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 15, 2007)

hrm... if I could have anything... I would have real grass that never needed any management!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Automatic feeders, waterers and poop picker upers so I could go on a non-horse vacation once in awhile. I like the grass idea so pastures that never wore out or needed maintanance. Fence that never needed painting or mending. And if it was fantasy land beautiful weather that was a constant 75 degrees and only rained when I wanted it to.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

HORSE TOILETS!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

LOL someone posted awhile back if they could train the horse to poop in a bucket then carry the bucket to the gate it would be heaven


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

That would be dandy. I know I hate when my horse poops right after I clean his stall. As soon as I see him starting to poop I run over with the shovel and catch it before it hits the ground.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Mirrors all around the indoor arena. Poop convey-er so i don't have to haul poop to a pile myself.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> Poop convey-er so i don't have to haul poop to a pile myself.


Nice one... and that's not totally impossible.

I'll just steal your idea and improve on it.

Say theres a long conveyor belt that runs down the length of your barn in the backs off all the stalls. You open a little door in the back of the stall and theres your conveyor belt. Just flip it on and shovel all the waste onto the belt. It gets hauled away to your waste bin and then later, when the bin is full, someone comes and takes it away for fertilizer. No more muck buckets.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

tim said:


> .Delete. said:
> 
> 
> > Poop convey-er so i don't have to haul poop to a pile myself.
> ...


I went to a veternarian clinic at a college campus barn last year and the barn was an old converted cow barn and they actually had one of those! Except they were right outside the stall doors and covered with grates. They were cleaning the stalls while we were there and we could see how it worked. It was really neat! It brought it out to the front of the barn and dropped it into their manure spreader.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My dad milked cows when I was a kid and there was a trough running behind the stanchions. It didn't have a conveyor, had to use a shovel but same concept. I think I read someplace about horse barns built with a conveyor outside the stalls. still had to get the poo to the conveyor but it would take it outside. 
So yeah, we want one of those in our magic horse barn :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ok so heres my dream barn

it would have 10 stalls all 24x24. heated for winter and cooled in summer. lighting setup so that the horses never get winter coats  each horse would have a one way door that allows them access to the paddocks. (this sounds waaaay out there but it looks good in my head lol) all stables have timed fly sprays and air fresheners D:

for feeding you fill all these compartments with the the bags of feed and enter in a stall number and a recipe for that horses feed. it mixes the feed and delivers it through a pipe directly into the horses feed bowl  hay would be kept in bales above each stable and when required, a flake is dropped down into the stable (oh dont worry, my imagination has way more to go yet lol).

the padding on the barn floors would soak urine through them and dispose of it via a neat little plumbing system under the ground. in each corner there would be a trap door and all poop can be easily shoveled into through the floor and out through the same system that the pee would use 

all stall doors would be automatic with a button both inside and outside the stall for easy and quick access. no more trying to hold feed buckets and open the doors 

my tack room would be awesome too  i would have a hook and a place for everything and i would have a Tack Wash station. this is another idea ive had that would make cleaning tack easier. its like one of those car washes that you see at service (gas) stations with the big floppy things that wash the car. well, you put your bridle in this contraption and the brushes slowly and gently clean your tack until it sparkles. 

i cant think of anything imaginative to clean the paddocks so the horses can just wear nappies (diapers).

then i would have an indoor arena branching off to an indoor showjumping area which has direct access to the 40 jump cross country course set up around the property  after all that, the horses and me can cool down in the onsite pool especially designed for both horse and human use


----------

